# [nm-connection-editor] cacher le SSID d'un hotspot ?

## pti-rem

Bonjour,

J'ai NetwokManager (net-misc/networkmanager-1.16.0::gentoo) de fonctionnel sur ma machine.

(sans les nouveaux noms d'interface réseau prévisibles ; c'est à changer)

J'ai réussi à créer un HotSpot wifi avec nm-connection-editor mais je n'ai trouvé aucun moyen de rendre son SSID caché.

La configuration en .nmconnection est créée dans le répertoire /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/

Pensez-vous que c'est possible avec nmcli ? ou en éditant le fichier de configuration ?

Et comment alors ?

Merci

```
n73sm ~ # cat /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections/example-name.nmconnection 

[connection]

id=example-name

uuid=65617874-f85a-457c-9a12-372fd4b349b9

type=wifi

interface-name=wlan0

permissions=

[wifi]

cloned-mac-address=random

mac-address=00:08:CA:44:E1:F9

mac-address-blacklist=

mode=ap

ssid=example

[wifi-security]

key-mgmt=wpa-psk

psk=A-123_XC

[ipv4]

address1=192.168.1.3/24,192.168.1.1

dns-search=

method=shared

[ipv6]

addr-gen-mode=stable-privacy

dns-search=

ip6-privacy=0

method=shared

n73sm ~ #
```

```
n73sm ~ # emerge -pv net-misc/networkmanager

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R    ] net-misc/networkmanager-1.16.0::gentoo  USE="audit bluetooth connection-sharing consolekit dhclient dhcpcd introspection modemmanager ncurses nss policykit ppp resolvconf wext wifi -elogind -gnutls (-iwd) -json -ofono -ovs (-selinux) -systemd -teamd -test -vala" ABI_X86="(64) -32 (-x32)" 0 KiB

Total: 1 package (1 reinstall), Size of downloads: 0 KiB

n73sm ~ #
```

----------

